# Osage orange (hedge apple) seasoning time



## johnnylabguy (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm pretty excited... My friend's Dad is wanting to clean up about a half a mile of fence row in one of his fields and when we got there I was seeing hedge apples all over! It's loaded with that and ash trees! I've never burned osage in my Indoor furnace but know all about its btu output. Just curious on how long it takes to season. Hoping to burn it in a year. Thanks for any comments. I'll have to post some pics of these gnarly beauties! Unfortunately, there is old wire fencing grown into the first three feet of most of 'em(it is a fence row after all!) That pee yellow heartwood is wild!


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 13, 2009)

Give Osage about a year if cut sap down, and it will melt your stove.

Ya know those loops of chain with the cutters all different length, and the odd one broke off, and that loop under the seat of the truck that's had the cutters filed back to the nubbins?

Them's Ugly chains. They were specificly designed for cutting Osage in fencerows.

That green sap is ugly ain't it.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Ductape (Dec 13, 2009)

I wish one of you guys would FeEx me a half cord so i can see for myself what all the hub-bub is about with this alleged Osage Orange. Dun't grow anywhere around here.


----------



## mizzou (Dec 13, 2009)

Not sure about how long to season. It can sit for years. Almost a weed around here. Farmers are usually eager to get it out of there pastures. Burns hotter than anything else around here. I never burn it exclusively in the stove or i'll have the windows open. Not sure but I believe it's the closest wood to coal in btu content.


----------



## "Spoon" (Dec 13, 2009)

Be sure to split it soon. The longer you wait the harder it gets.


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 13, 2009)

ain't nothin like hedge posts for firewood! and aint nothin that sounds like a very well cured peice of hedge landing on another very wll cured peice of hedge..its almost metalic in sound. It clinks. I bet the hedge posts I used last year were probably 15-20 years old ( I've been here 10 years ) and even the skinny ones were solid and still yellow in the middles.


----------



## coog (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm somewhat new to Hedge myself.I have asked a lot of the old-timers around here about drying time and, almost without exception, they tell me you can burn Hedge the day you cut it.I've tried it, and it does burn well green.. at least much better than Oak would.No sizzling ends,etc.I'm sure most of the energy is being used to evaporate the water, but there is a whole hell of a lot of energy to begin with.The dried stuff I burn is worth the hype;It's in a class by itself.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Dec 13, 2009)

Just watch the sparks ...

I'd also do my stacking to be able to reach a variety of woods other than hedge.. I try to mix Osage with other stuff as it just makes too much heat sometimes. A combination of Ash and Hedge would make for a very warm winter.


----------



## johnnylabguy (Dec 13, 2009)

JeffHK454 said:


> A combination of Ash and Hedge would make for a very warm winter.



I was thinking the same so I stacked them all mixed together. It sure is nice to have variety in the same stacks rather than getting some from this pile and that pile. My wood supply for this year is about 80% white oak which is nice but I'm always scrambling for some light wood to get the coals going again!


----------



## coog (Dec 13, 2009)

my other wood is _really_ dry Black Locust.Not much of a btu brake.Gotta watch the burn temps


----------



## JeffHK454 (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm in a different position this year...I have Red Oak and nothing else. 

The Sept. 08 wind storm destroyed 3 large healthy Oaks at a friends house and I ended up with the wood....from the way it looks I might be 100% Red Oak next year also. I acquired around 10-12 cords from these trees and might be able to make it last through 2011. 

I've had good luck burning Hedge that was cut/split in the spring and used that winter...so 6-8 months.

I'll trade a load of Red oak for a load of Hedge..


----------



## ckr74 (Dec 13, 2009)

Ductape said:


> I wish one of you guys would FeEx me a half cord so i can see for myself what all the hub-bub is about with this alleged Osage Orange. Dun't grow anywhere around here.



It would spoil you. Ain't nothing like hedge. I've been burning some oak lately and I really miss the hedge.


----------



## Stihl-in-Ky (Dec 13, 2009)

With Hedge at 32.9 million BTU per cord and Red oak at 24 million Btu per cord you would need to throw in something to boot for a trade like that.:jawdrop:


----------



## iowa (Dec 13, 2009)

I'd give the hedge a yr to season. There is a lot of hedge around here. A lot of people sell straight logs for fence posts. And I also heard a good 1-2" straight branch brings big bux for bows! 

It burns very hot and blue. And yes.. Watch out for the sparks!


----------



## warjohn (Dec 13, 2009)

I let hedge season at least a half hour if I am out of wood. If you can wait a year you will get more heat and less ash. For the smoker I like old hedge posts that have dried for years.


----------



## myzamboni (Dec 13, 2009)

coog said:


> my other wood is _really_ dry Black Locust.Not much of a btu brake.Gotta watch the burn temps



Bragging or complaining?


What a predicament.


----------



## J.W Younger (Dec 13, 2009)

I have read all wood burns at the same temp and BTU content is determined by weight, but my experience tells me this is not the case.I wish all 12cords or so I have right now was hickory (since hedge dont grow anywhere close) its the longest burn times in my owb, white oaks close but no cigar.


----------



## coog (Dec 13, 2009)

Where are you eastern Kansans from? My place is in Chautauqua County...is that eastern enough? I think it funny that Hedge is the most valuable tree in Kansas.It doesn't look like much standing in a hedgerow, but find a piece big enough for lumber or turning and it's big bucks.I found a pile on my place that was probably cut 20 years ago.It split easily, like granite.


----------



## coog (Dec 13, 2009)

myzamboni said:


> Bragging or complaining?
> 
> 
> What a predicament.



I'd better say bragging.Man, I would have killed for this wood when I was freezing my butt off in MN burning Elm.


----------



## carpenter383 (Dec 13, 2009)

I'd like to see a pic of this wood. I'm not sure if it grows around my place or not.


----------



## sly13 (Dec 13, 2009)

I let my hedge season 1 1/2 to 2 years or so. My Dad burns seasoned, fresh cut or in between in his wood burner in the shop doesn't seem to matter with hedge. I always just figure it has to be better, seasoned especially since I have the time.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Dec 13, 2009)

carpenter383 said:


> I'd like to see a pic of this wood. I'm not sure if it grows around my place or not.


----------



## warjohn (Dec 13, 2009)

coog said:


> Where are you eastern Kansans from? My place is in Chautauqua County...is that eastern enough? I think it funny that Hedge is the most valuable tree in Kansas.It doesn't look like much standing in a hedgerow, but find a piece big enough for lumber or turning and it's big bucks.I found a pile on my place that was probably cut 20 years ago.It split easily, like granite.



I live between Lawrence and KC


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 13, 2009)

JeffHK454 said:


> Just watch the sparks ...
> 
> I'd also do my stacking to be able to reach a variety of woods other than hedge.. I try to mix Osage with other stuff as it just makes too much heat sometimes. A combination of Ash and Hedge would make for a very warm winter.



I stack my hedge, loctus and some oak at the far end of my woodshed. That way wife/stepson know what they can and can not use during the day. Daytime is elm, ash and misc. Save the good stuff for night time when absolutely no one is gonna go outside to feed the fire!


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 13, 2009)

carpenter383 said:


> I'd like to see a pic of this wood. I'm not sure if it grows around my place or not.



The picture above is absolutely great, but another way to tell..look for a tree that grows really wild. Out in the open they grow about like other trees, but in the woods they will grow oddly shaped as they fight for light, and I do mean oddly. I think that is one reason I like the hedge and mulberry tree so much, they both are fighters for survival. I've seen some hedge trees that grew further left and right than they have upwards due to crowding by other trees. Very unique indeed.


----------



## ASETECH (Dec 13, 2009)

carpenter383 said:


> I'd like to see a pic of this wood. I'm not sure if it grows around my place or not.



I am in Northern IN and there is some around here. You don't find much of it around anymore. But it will grow.


----------



## WadePatton (Dec 13, 2009)

bodock, as we like to call it, is one of the trees that doesn't get much shorter when you cut it down. 

and it's not hard to split if you're used to black locust. much easier than elm and probably not as bad as hickory.

stick your saw in a seasoned bodock and watch the sparks fly. not that bad to cut green, but i'm not fooling with it-besides splitting once it cures.

also love the brown/orange color the wood gets with age. it doesn't grow at my elevation, but thrives down in the nashville basin next to the limestone at 600'. i'm glad it's not up here, but also happy to have access to it. i don't think i've ever heard anyone anywhere say--"no don't cut that bodock down". most of em don't get big, but there are some monsters here and there. and they don't rot. 

watch the thorns eh. i was trimming one the other day (cause i didn't want the mess of felling it at that time) and backed into a honey locust...if'n the green one don't get you the red one will. (thorns silly, not saws--but hey, i don't have a green saw...)


----------



## rmotoman (Dec 13, 2009)

I know a farmer that has burned green hedge for 30 years. If he has a two week supply he's happy. My brother usually burns green wood after the first of the year because he sells his seasoned hedge for Christmas money. 

There is not a lot of water in hedge 5100 lbs wet and 4700 lbs dry per cord. I have tried a few pieces of green and it heats about the same as seasoned. I have also tested it with a moisture tester and the outside ring holds water a long time but once split the heart wood drys fast.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Dec 13, 2009)

Anytime you clear a hedge row that you dont want coming back is you have to spray the stump IMMEDIATELY to kill the roots. Otherwise you will have 20 water sprouts from that one stump that will grow 10 feet in the first year. The roots will keep putting on limbs like it was still 30-40 feet tall.

You made a good score with that one. The Hedge will burn as readily as Ash and still make excellent heat if needed in a pinch. Have several loops of chain ready and be sure they are sharp. That or you'll be getting some practice filing in the field.


----------



## coog (Dec 13, 2009)

KsWoodsMan said:


> Anytime you clear a hedge row that you dont want coming back is you have to spray the stump IMMEDIATELY to kill the roots. Otherwise you will have 20 water sprouts from that one stump that will grow 10 feet in the first year. The roots will keep putting on limbs like it was still 30-40 feet tall.
> 
> You made a good score with that one. The Hedge will burn as readily as Ash and still make excellent heat if needed in a pinch. Have several loops of chain ready and be sure they are sharp. That or you'll be getting some practice filing in the field.



I knew we would draw the "Hedgemaster" into this post, eventually.Good to hear from you,A.


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 13, 2009)

kswoodsman..location flint hills of ks hmmm ks has hills??? who knew LOL:jawdrop:


----------



## johnnylabguy (Dec 13, 2009)

WadePatton said:


> stick your saw in a seasoned bodock and watch the sparks fly. *not that bad to cut green*, but i'm not fooling with it-besides splitting once it cures.



That's good to know. I didn't think it cut too bad either but I didn't cut a lot of it the other day because the ash trees were closer to the field edge and came first. I'll see how the chains hold up after an hour or so of cutting it. Seemed like ironwood cuts harder in my limited experience with both. Won't be that way for long though, I'm going to spend every spare chance I get clearing that fencerow the rest of the winter. It's close to home and its full of good firewood. They don't come around like that too often. The one drawback is that its about a tenth of a mile off the road through a field so the ground has to be dry or frozen to get to it. I'll manage!


----------



## WadePatton (Dec 14, 2009)

the "legend of bodock" is why it's so easy to get around here. folks hate the thorny mess of fooling with 'em. and the burnt/bent/busted saws that novices have stacked up in the corner from it... and it pops and sparks.

if the heating value was really recognized, it would bring double for firewood.

a cord of osage is like two (nearly) of anything else.

but i'm still burning very old dead black locust as my main wood. i keep the hickory separate for cooking. and mix in the oak/ash/maple depending on what i need.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Dec 14, 2009)

Coog, Heh, I'm far from being any sort of hedgemiester. I've planted and cut enough to know they are prolific stump sprouters. And the thorns in the tops of the tree are generally shorter than those on the bottom branches.

When hedge is dry enough to float it will put out great heat.


----------



## coog (Dec 14, 2009)

KsWoodsMan said:


> Coog, Heh, I'm far from being any sort of hedgemaster. I've planted and cut enough to know they are prolific stump sprouters. And the thorns in the tops of the tree are generally shorter than those on the bottom branches.
> 
> When hedge is dry enough to float it will put out great heat.



Oh, now I remember.It was your ex that was the Hedge expert


----------



## mizzou (Dec 14, 2009)

KsWoodsMan said:


> Coog, Heh, I'm far from being any sort of hedgemaster. I've planted and cut enough to know they are prolific stump sprouters. And the thorns in the tops of the tree are generally shorter than those on the bottom branches.
> 
> When hedge is dry enough to float it will put out great heat.



Didn't know that about the floating, at least hadn't thought about it just burn it. Thanks.


----------



## jwatson (Dec 14, 2009)

I have been burning the orange this year for the first time. Always use it at night or when I wont be able to feed the fire for a while.
When I cut hedge I cut it in 6' lengths in the field, that way i can cut more on one chain sharpening. Then I take it home and cut to length for the stove.
I let mine season for about a year. The stuff is awesome------always have hot coals left when we get up in the morning.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Dec 14, 2009)

coog said:


> Oh, now I remember.It was your ex that was the Hedge expert


That's funny on several levels. That loon wouldn't know Hedge from Ash. 


Hills ? yeah ! We have'em. We have some that are miles and miles and miles long, they just dont get as high as they do other places.


----------



## iowa (Dec 14, 2009)

Jwatson: Nice load of hedge!!!


----------



## Kansas (Dec 14, 2009)

johnnylabguy said:


> I'm pretty excited... My friend's Dad is wanting to clean up about a half a mile of fence row in one of his fields and when we got there I was seeing hedge apples all over! It's loaded with that and ash trees! I've never burned osage in my Indoor furnace but know all about its btu output. Just curious on how long it takes to season. Hoping to burn it in a year. Thanks for any comments. I'll have to post some pics of these gnarly beauties! Unfortunately, there is old wire fencing grown into the first three feet of most of 'em(it is a fence row after all!) That pee yellow heartwood is wild!



Good score! That is the absolute premium hardwood around here nothing burns as hot or long. It is chalenging to harvest in many ways the thorns the fencing wire and its friggin HARD and will dull a chain in a heartbeat. Dry it a good year in nice separated wind rows 4' tall 2 rows wide it will be ready. 

Dont even think about burning it in anything but an airtight stove it pops like nobodys biz it will set your living room on fire.

Here is another thing about hedge, the landowners or some of them around here are charging us firewood guys to get it off their land, as big of a pita hedge is to have around etc in the past most were happy if you would just get rid of it for them now its a cash crop they have discovered and some people are paying to go cut it. (not me)

Kansas


----------



## Kansas (Dec 14, 2009)

jwatson said:


> I have been burning the orange this year for the first time. Always use it at night or when I wont be able to feed the fire for a while.
> When I cut hedge I cut it in 6' lengths in the field, that way i can cut more on one chain sharpening. Then I take it home and cut to length for the stove.
> I let mine season for about a year. The stuff is awesome------always have hot coals left when we get up in the morning.



Nice pile of wood! Looks like some ceder also on the right side?

Kansas


----------



## WadePatton (Dec 14, 2009)

johnnylabguy said:


> I'm pretty excited... That pee yellow heartwood is wild!


 dewd, if you're putting out a stream that color, you need to drink more water and/or lay offa the flintstones!

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## dq72 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm down here in the S.E. corner of Kansas & theres Hedge everywhere. I grew up around chainsaws & my dad, uncles & I would go to the timber & cut mostly Hedge to heat our homes. Yes you most definitley want to have an air tight stove cause of the sparks. I remember when I was a kid helping my uncle during the summer on his granddads farm & he showed me some Hedge posts down in the pasture that are now over 100yrs old. And guess what-- they're still just as solid as they were when his granddad set them in the ground. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## jwatson (Dec 15, 2009)

iowa said:


> Jwatson: Nice load of hedge!!!



Thanks That ones two rows deep.
Got another pile going as well. A friend nearby wants it all gone from his pasture and I volunteered to my services.
There is some cedar in there too, wind blew em down so what the heck.
It's good for camp fires and getting the stove going.
You have any hedge in Iowa?


----------



## jwatson (Dec 15, 2009)

dq72 said:


> I'm down here in the S.E. corner of Kansas & theres Hedge everywhere. I grew up around chainsaws & my dad, uncles & I would go to the timber & cut mostly Hedge to heat our homes. Yes you most definitley want to have an air tight stove cause of the sparks. I remember when I was a kid helping my uncle during the summer on his granddads farm & he showed me some Hedge posts down in the pasture that are now over 100yrs old. And guess what-- they're still just as solid as they were when his granddad set them in the ground. :greenchainsaw:



A buddy of mine cut some hedge for post-----put em in the ground----the next year they sprouted leaves.


----------



## hvy 1ton (Dec 17, 2009)

coog said:


> Where are you eastern Kansans from? My place is in Chautauqua County...is that eastern enough? I think it funny that Hedge is the most valuable tree in Kansas.It doesn't look like much standing in a hedgerow, but find a piece big enough for lumber or turning and it's big bucks.I found a pile on my place that was probably cut 20 years ago.It split easily, like granite.



So splitting hedges up into firewood when they look like this is a waste?

View attachment 118386


Got quite a few more where that came from, some where around 2 cords a tree.  A couple of times we had to roll them in to a loader bucket cuz 3 people couldn't lift the rounds.


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 17, 2009)

hvy 1ton said:


> So splitting hedges up into firewood when they look like this is a waste?
> 
> View attachment 118386
> 
> ...



DOH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(Forehead smack)

Anything straight and 4" dia and bigger cut into 6' lengths and set aside as well.

There's Traditional archery Bowyers that will pay princely sums IF ya got the right sticks.

If not you can whitle them into firewood later if ya don't need fence poles.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## coog (Dec 17, 2009)

hvy 1ton said:


> So splitting hedges up into firewood when they look like this is a waste?
> 
> View attachment 118386
> 
> ...



I see them that big around Wichita, but the ones I cut are much smaller.Look up 'woodworker supplies' on Google and search for Osage Orange; you're burning big bucks! Sure does make nice firewood, though.


----------



## coog (Dec 17, 2009)

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/osage orange.htm


----------



## hvy 1ton (Dec 17, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> DOH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(Forehead smack)
> 
> Anything straight and 4" dia and bigger cut into 6' lengths and set aside as well.
> 
> ...



I always assumed they needed really straight trees, like growing the middle of the woods straight. I have a few of those but i'm letting them grow for now. Biggest ram rod straight one i have is 18in DBH, next biggest ones are 11-12". I have a pdf on how to setup a hedge wood lot and think i might do that this year. I need to talk to a forester to see if there is a good way to mix oak and hedge together in a planting.


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 17, 2009)

I need to send a few chunks down to Ark to be made into custom wood grips for my Encore !!!! 

Would look damn good with a 12" bull barrel 357 Max with a muzzle brake..just can't decide if I want flat black or SS


----------

